# [Xorg]Problemów kilka z X i akceleracją na Ati[HALF-SOLVED]

## Squbii

Witam,

Mam kilka problemów z X'em (zaznaczam ,zę jestem początkującym userem Linuksa, więc prosze o szczyptę wyrozumiałości  :Wink:  ).

1) Pierwszy z nich to niemożność ustawienia 100Hz odświeżania na monitorze w trybie 1024x768 (pod windą działa, pod Linuksem - nie, a co ciekawsze na liście trybów w konfiguracji monitora KDE jest do wyboru 100Hz :O ). Wcześniej na 2.6.11 r5 + X 6.8 + Ati drivers 8.17.* było dobrze (obecnie 2.6.17 r4 + X 7.0 + najnowsze stery ATI) i mogłem ustawić dowolną wartość jaka jest możliwa (teraz wygląda na to jakby X odczytywał tryby zapisane w monitorze - w dokumentacji nie ma 100Hz dla 1024x768 jednak określony przez Everesta max tryb odświeżania wynosi 105Hz i, jak wspomniałem, pod Windą 100Hz działa).

2) Drugi problem pojawił się zupełnie niespodziewanie  :Sad:  . Próbowałem zainstalować przez emerge K3B jednak ten zwrócił mi błąd o za starej wersji GCC (3.3.*). Zaktualizowałem GCC do 3.4.6 i przebudowałem paczki, które tego wymagały (posłużyłem się metodą opartą na gentoolkit - krok po kroku z dokumentacji). System uruchamia się jak poprzednio, błąd przy próbie zainstalowania K3B zniknął, a razem z nim poszła się wietrzyć akceleracja 3D  :Sad:  ... Czy macie może jakieś pomysły gdzie popełniłem błąd lub gdzie należy upatrywać przyczyn tej usterki ??

Dla wjaśnienia:

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

NIE DZIAŁA, tzn nie przywraca akceleracji...

EDIT: mój xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "a4techKB21"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Philips 107P50/00"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 97.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "X1600Pro"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "X1600Pro"

   Monitor    "Philips 107P50/00"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Przepraszam za bałagan w tym pliku  :Embarassed: Last edited by Squbii on Tue Aug 15, 2006 12:34 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## dziadu

Add. 2

Dość dziwne że używałeś gcc-3.3 aż do tej pory, ale o gustach nie dyskutuje się.

A przebudowłeś sterowniki do ATI? Dobrze by było gdybyś przebudował większość aplikacji na 3.4.6 a może nawet na 4.1 ( w końcu jest już stable) a przynajmniej xorg-server i na pewno kernela.

----------

## Squbii

Instalowałem z 2005.1 - może to dlatego   :Embarassed:  (a stable według portage jest wersja 3.4.6r1 - 4.1 jest testing)

Zgodnie z tymi wytycznymi: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml (sekcja dotyczaca uzycia gentoolkit) stery się przebudowały, serwer X też (jedyne odstępstwo od tamtych precedór to podanie parametru --package-names).

Przebudować kernel - tego nie robiłem... teraz pytanie laika - jeśli instalowałem i kompilowałem kernela za pomocą Genkernela to wystarczy, że teraz wejdę pod konsolę (bez startowania z LiveCD i chrootowania się na system) i wydam polecenie "genkernel all" (źródeł nie usuwałem - chyba, że się "coś" samo usunęło   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## dziadu

Eh, nigdy nie odważyłem się użyć genkernela więc nie mam pojęcia jak się do tego zabrać, ale po prostu włącz komputer, bez żadnych livecd i przeinstaluj jądro według opisu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/genkernel.xml dodajac jeszcze flage --clean.

----------

## Squbii

I niestety kicha z tego wyszła  :Sad:  ... Niby wszystko dobrze, nazwy się zgadzały z wpisami w LILO i nic - LILO wywala błąd i staje.

Jutro spróbuje przez live cd naprawić ten system bo teraz już nie mam na to siły...  :Sad: 

Jakieś wskazówki jak przywrócić ten system do życia ??

Pozdro

----------

## dziadu

A posprawdzaj jeszcze raz czy wpisy z lilo odnosza sie do nowego kernela, szczególnie jeśli sam go instalowałeś.

I czy nie czas przejść na gruba?

A system uruchom z livecd, chrootuj system i ponownie skonfiguruj lilo.

----------

## Squbii

Niby coś się ruszyło...

```
Uncompressing Linux

Unsupported format (err=1) (<--czy jakoś tak)

System halted!
```

Jedyne co zmieniłem to architekturę z uniwersalnej na konkretną (czyli z x586, x686 itd na Pentium4). W formatach nic nie grzebałem  :Sad:  ...

Pozdro

EDIT: niestety, nie udało mi się podnieść swojego Gentoo  :Sad:  ... Znowu format  :Confused: 

----------

## Drwisz

No co Ty? Jak bym chciał przy każdym błędzie z mojej strony robić format, to kupiłbym windows. Skoro uruchamiał Ci się system za pomocą starego jądra to nie on jest zwalony tylko nowy kernel. Aż wstyd, że mając Gentoo tak się poddajesz. Zapewne za rok napiszesz: 

 *Quote:*   

> zaznaczam ,zę jestem początkującym userem Linuksa, więc prosze o szczyptę wyrozumiałości

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Nie jesteś początkujący tylko leniwy  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Squbii

Problem w tym, że po skompilowaniu nowego jądra (spod livecd), sprawdzeniu wpisów w lilo.conf, itd. system mi już nie wstaje (tak jak napisłem w EDIT  :Razz:  ). Nawet przywróciłem domyślny konfig kernela (czyli aki jaki miałem po pierwszej, czystej instalacji. Wygląda to teraz tak:

```
loading Gentoo

.......................................................
```

I staje zawsze na tej samej kropeczce  :Razz:   :Wink: 

BTW: co do lenistwa - próbowałem z kilka razy tą samą procerurę i niestety się nie udało. Jak masz jakieś sensowne sugestie to z chęcią ich wysłucham, bo nie uśmiecha mi się instalować wszystkiego na nowo. Jako mniej doświadczony od Was nie wiem gdzie popełniam błąd, stąd moje zrezygnowanie, ale jak już zaznaczyłem każdą sugestię sprawdzę żeby bez sensu  :Confused:  nie tracić czasu na ponowną instalkę...

Pozdro

----------

## v7n

miałem coś podobnego, ale wbrew pozorom system uruchamiał się dalej ( można było zauwazyć po aktywności dysku ), ba, można nim się było bawić w normalny sposób.. po prostu nie widziałeś co się dzieje na ekranie :p najlepiej będzie wyłączyć opcje odpowiedzialne z fb w kernelu i spróbować jeszcze raz.

// grr - ja Ci dam format :>

----------

## Squbii

Aż takim jeleniem nie jestem :E   :Wink:  ... 10 minut czekałem żeby sprawdzic czy może jednak się uruchomi (wcześniej wstawał mi w jakieś 20 sekund  :Smile:  ) i nic. Wisi na "loading"...

----------

## Maqlik

 *v7n wrote:*   

> po prostu nie widziałeś co się dzieje na ekranie :p najlepiej będzie wyłączyć opcje odpowiedzialne z fb w kernelu i spróbować jeszcze raz.

 

Przeczytaj dokladnie... Ja mialem doslownie dzis podobny problem.... uzywam gruba oraz kernel z palca ale w grub.conf mialem wpis:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85
```

I system uruchamial sie normalnie bo widzialem po diodach ze pracowal... wyswietlal mi sie bootsplash i gdy doszlo do konca bootsplash zostawal i dalej nie ruszalo... gdy ta linikijke schaszowalem system normalnie ruszyl... nie wiem co jest tego przyczyna... bo updatowalem system i wiele przyczyn moze byc bo wiele pakietow sie zaktualizowalo... przypuszczalnie kernel kluci sie z komendami z BL i grafika nie wstaje... Jesli zle mysle niech mnie ktos poprawi...

Jesli juz chcesz formatowac to lepiej przezuc sie na linuxo-klikacza (mandriva,suse) zaoszczedzisz czas na co kilkudniowe instalki...

----------

## Squbii

Kiedyś próbowalem SUSE (fajne distro, ale nie ma tego "czegoś"  :Rolling Eyes: ...), a Mandriva - bez przesady  :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Wink:  Tu chodzi o naukę, a nie klikanie  :Smile:  ... (i Mandriva na 100% nie ma tego "czegoś" w sobie). Człowiek się uczy na błędach, a że Fora i dokumentacja to moi jedyni doradcy (a może AŻ  :Wink:  ) to proces ten moze trochę zabrać... Poza tym Z wiedzy nt Linuksa jestem jeszcze za "wąski" żeby sobie radzić z takimi kwiatkami jak teraz bez formatu  :Sad:  ... Ale...

Tak pomyślałem nad tym trochę i mam pewną teorię (niech mnie ktoś poprawi jeśli się mylę). Jeśli używam tych samych źródeł do budowy nowego kernela, używam tej samej metody, to czy istnieje mozliwość, że nowostworzone jądro konfliktuje z jakimiś pozostałościami (np starymi modułami w tym samym folderze, bo folder się nie zmienia skoro wersja kernela jest ta sama) po poprzednim jadrze (ew. coś się nie nadpisuje jak powinno) i stąd takie cyrki  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## Drwisz

Widzisz, skoro działa "Gentoo" w chroot to oznacza źle skonfigurowane jądro lub błąd w ścieżce dostępu np. w lilo, albo fstab. Możliwości jest wiele. Jeśli konfigurujesz jądro sam bez genkernel-a musisz wskazać właściwe jądro w lilo, możesz to zastąpić komendą. 

```
make install
```

 Zapisze ona jądro w katalogu 

```
/boot
```

 oraz uruchomi komendę 

```
lilo
```

 która odświerzy bootloadera. Zaraz po stworzeniu jądra warto wykonać komendę 

```
 modules-update 
```

 która odświerzy zawartość katalogu z modułami dla tego jądra oraz pozwoli na ich automatyczne załadowanie. Jeśli nie masz wprawy polecę Ci genkernel-a który wygenruje właściwe jądro. 

```
genernel menuconfig all 
```

 Pozwoli na ręczną edycję i usunięcie zbędnych modułów. Mam dziwne wrażenie, że nie podajesz właściwych parametrów w lilo.conf. Jest to możliwe gdy przeszedłeś z jądra genrowanego przez genkernel na nowe konfigurowane ręcznie. Musisz wtedy ręcznie wygenerować initrd by wszystko działało prawidłowo, lub poprawić ścieżki dostępu. Pomoc znajdziesz w manualu, lub grzebiąc na forum.

----------

## Squbii

Miałem trochę przerwy z powodu wakacji (i w sumie taka przerwa czasami może się przydać) i teraz udalo mi się znowu uruchomić Gentoo (bez uciekania się do formatu  :Smile:  ).

Dla ciekawych:

```
procedura chroot

# USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

# genkernel all

# modules-update

# /sbin/lilo

wyjście i reboot
```

System się uruchamia. Wszystko działa jak poprzednio z wyjątkiem akceleracji. Według polecenia:

```
glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering = yes
```

akceleracja działa, jednak wpisanie:

```
glxgears

FPS per 5 seconds = 250.00
```

pokazuje wyżej wpisany wynik. Taki stan był na sterach 8.26.* i jest na najnowszych z Portage 8.27.*. przed tą całą zabawą  :Wink:  glxgears podawał wartość ok 4000FPS.

Ma ktoś z Was jakieś pomysły dlaczego mimo, że akceleracja działa daje rezultaty jakby jej nie było  :Sad:  .

Info: kernel 2.6.17-r4, Xorg 7.0, Ati-drivers 8.27.10-r1

Hardware: Radeon X1600Pro (@AGP)

Daje na HALF-SOLVED  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

musisz przekompilowac wszystkie moduly jadra, ta sama wersja gcc z tym samym jajkiem

od raku: ort.

----------

## Squbii

Jeżeli mnie pamięć nie myli to moduły są kompilowane razme z jajkiem przez Genkernela (najpierw robi compiling kernel a później compiling modules).

Chyba, że coś przeoczyłem, ale to w końcu automat  :Confused: 

----------

## wodzik

stery do grafy masz wkompilowane w kernel? nie wiem jak to jestu ati, ale u nvidi do grafy jest osobny modul kompilowany osobno. chociaz po zastanowieniu nie wstala by ci grafa wiec stery musza byc skompilowane dobrze. zproboj zachaszowac  Load  "glx" w xorgu

----------

## Squbii

Po zachaszowaniu LOAD "glx" wcale nie chaiły się uruchomić glxgears (problem z załadowaniem biblioteki - jeśli to ważne to wklepie tu ten komunikat).

Pozdro

----------

## wodzik

to ja juz nie wiem. a probowales ati-drivers?

--------------EDIT----------------

30 sekund z google i znalazlem: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/ati-faq.xml

moze sie przyda

-----------EDIT2------------

kolejne 30 sekund i: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers i http://letwist.net/node/240

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Drwisz

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/ati-faq.xml

1sek   :Twisted Evil: 

Squbii: wykonaj 

```
emerge ati-drivers; emerge ati-drivers-extra
```

Nie wiem jak generujesz xorg.conf ale w:

```
/opt/ati
```

Powinien być 

```
fglrxconfig
```

 nim wygeneruj nowy xorg.conf.

Jeszcze jedno koniecznie wykonaj 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## Squbii

To już miałem zrobione (co prawda nie emergeowałem ati-drivers-extra, ale przed rekompilacją jąrda też tego nie miałem i akceleracja działała - teoretycznie jak i praktycznie  :Wink:  ). Ale po kolei:

```
# xorgconfig
```

Później:

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

(nastąpił upgrade do wspomnianej wyżej wersji 8.27.10r1)

Następnie:

```
aticonfig --initial
```

(wczytuje xorg.conf i go modyfikuje dodając wsparcie dla 3D ze strony sterowników)

I na koniec:

```
eselect opnegl set ati
```

Wynik:

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: yes
```

I niby działa, ALE:

```
glxgears

.... per 5 seconds: 250.00
```

Czyli nie działa jak powinien nadal. Już mi brakuje pomysłów co to znowu spie...  :Wink:  . Przejrzałem wszystkie linki (nawiasem dzięki za fatygę  :Smile:  ) oraz całą dokumentację (teoretycznie wszytko powinno działać  :Sad:  ) - i kicha - niby jest akceleracja, a jej nie ma (taki sam wynik był przed rekompilacją jądra, tzn stery były już przebudowane pod GCC nowe a jądro i moduły nie, ale wtedy przynajmniej glxinfo pokazywał, że nie jest załączony rendering).

Pozdro

----------

## Raku

a wklej co pokazuje ci glxinfo

----------

## Squbii

Proszę bardzo  :Smile:  :

```
 # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5946 (8.27.10)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_shader_texture_lod, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
```

----------

## Raku

wygląda na to, że wszystko jest poprawnie. Więc jedyne IMO wytłumaczenie to badziewność sterowników ATI :-/. Może w tej wersji spierdzielili coś z obsługą twojej karty? 

Zobacz jeszcze, czy w /var/log/xorg.log nie ma niczego dziwnego odnośnie DRI i może dmesg przejrzyj jeszcze. Jak tam nie znajdziesz żadnych dziwnych komunikatów sugerujących błędy, to znaczy że zgaduję dobrze i jest to po prostu wina sterowników.

----------

## Drwisz

Lub uszkodzona karta. Upały wykończyły moją płytę główną, mogły i twoją kartę.  :Twisted Evil:   A tak poważnie sprawdź czy nie wysunęła się trochę z gniazda.

----------

## Squbii

Z kartą wszystko jest ok (na Windzie sprawdzałem). Sprawdzę te wskazówki co podaliście i napisze co i jak.

EDIT: log X'a nie wykazuje nawet jednego błędu, a dmesg takie coś (dotyczace grafy):

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERM

ANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 255275008

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 233156608

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 233156608

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 255275008

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 233156608

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 233156608

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

Pozdro

----------

